# Chondro Babies!



## trendkill (Nov 26, 2008)

A new addition:






















And my other Jaya:






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW, they are so cool!!!!


----------



## gonff (Nov 26, 2008)

awsome as!!!!


----------



## Adictv (Nov 26, 2008)

Dam i want one lol


----------



## Perko (Nov 26, 2008)

Great pics, love the yellow one.


----------



## jessb (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, they are just incredible! It's hard to imagine how that colouring works as camouflage isn't it?!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 26, 2008)

Truly stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## trendkill (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Camo (Nov 26, 2008)

They both look great Trendkill. Good shots as always.


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice Nicole! I saw your post on MVF. This one's from Rico right? Good choice!


----------



## trendkill (Nov 26, 2008)

Jeremy Kriske said:


> Very nice Nicole! I saw your post on MVF. This one's from Rico right? Good choice!



Yes it is! Thanks.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 26, 2008)

How much do they retail for in the States out of curiousity?


----------



## porkosta (Nov 26, 2008)

They look great. Love the colours


----------



## jasontini (Nov 26, 2008)

Gorgeous..!
A beautiful snake that everyone envies...


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Nov 27, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> How much do they retail for in the States out of curiousity?


There's a wide range of prices. On the low side, WC and farmed imports are generally from $200-$400, sometimes a little cheaper. USCB locales are around $400-$800. Designers can be anywhere from $700-$10K depending on appearance and lineage.


----------



## Lozza (Nov 27, 2008)

wow they are very nice  congrats on the new additions!


----------



## Viaaf (Nov 27, 2008)

*They look great !*

Glad to hear you're getting them from Signal Hill, they're sure to be rock solid and healthy. I have a pair of emerald tree boas I got from him last year, perfect in all regards. What is that now, three or four that you have?


----------



## PhilK (Nov 27, 2008)

Cheaps as chips in the states! So jealous.

Looking good!


----------



## Camo (Nov 27, 2008)

I think i am moving to the states. :lol:

Ball pythons, boas and corns. Can you go wrong with that. :lol:


----------



## jaih (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## jimbomma (Nov 27, 2008)

absolutely amazing looking animals


----------



## Vixen (Nov 27, 2008)

That yellow one has to be the hottest hatchling GTP ive seen.


----------



## herpkeeper (Nov 28, 2008)

awsome animals Trendkill
the yellow one would be Sorong type yes ?


----------



## krusty (Nov 29, 2008)

wow they are so nice,top stuff.


----------



## craigryan (Nov 29, 2008)

They are Beautiful Nicole, Well Done & Congrats!!


----------



## benashki (Nov 29, 2008)

Omg....beautiful.....!!!


----------



## zulu (Nov 29, 2008)

*re Chondro*

Dam they are hot,great pics,ours must be getting smuggled from the wrong places by the looks of those beauties!


----------

